# Sick before audition?



## ketchup27 (Mar 31, 2018)

This Thursday I'm to audition for the top 2 choirs at my school. (There's an advanced mixed choir and a women's chorale) I'll be auditioning for my sophomore year, although my freshman year I wasn't involved with choir at all. So this audition means a lot, considering it's a first impression that has the potential to land me in the top choir, or the worst. (If I get into neither choir, I'll be put in the freshman-sophomore choir) I've been practicing the audition music for about a week (America the beautiful and the alto part of a given satb arrangement) and over the last few days I'm pretty sure I have some excess mucus in my throat and lungs. After singing or talking for a while the back of my throat feels prickly and it kinda hurts or itchy. I've been downing water by the bottle, and I'm currently sipping on some green tea with honey, but is there any other way I can get over this before Thursday? 
Also, how can I practice if using my voice may damage my voice more?


----------



## Siren (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm sorry this response isn't as quick as it should have been, but for future reference a great quick fix to a gunky throat is a mixture of half pineapple juice and half water. It is just acidic enough to cut the mucus without it hurting your voice. I had to audition for my University auditions way back when and it worked like a charm! I recomend it for anyone.


----------

